# Is there anything not cancelled?



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 5, 2020)

Yo! I’m just deciding to start travelling, lockdowns be damned. Is anyone aware of anything awesome or any ways in which to meet people to do awesome things with? Heading towards Sacramento tonight, looking for people who want to chill, talk about ideas, discuss community, do some kind of spiritual practice, volunteer together on some kind of project, etc! Partying is low on my list of things I’m looking for, but open to anything ultimately! Lemme kno!


----------



## Loudlocusts (Sep 6, 2020)

Also want to know


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 6, 2020)

My friend in Atlanta says everyone they know who wants a job has two. Everything is open and hopping... but it's Georgia and they've had covid twice already.


----------



## Tobiko (Sep 10, 2020)

plasticlife said:


> Heading towards Sacramento tonight, looking for people who want to chill, talk about ideas, discuss community, do some kind of spiritual practice, volunteer together on some kind of project, etc! Partying is low on my list of things I’m looking for, but open to anything ultimately!


Still in sacramento area? All that sounds favorable to me!


----------



## Pixelhopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Hoping some of the fall festivals and activities don’t all get cancelled but anything with really large amounts of people are likely to not happen. Too risky..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 9, 2020)

I wish I could say yes, but with the covid situation i think we're going to be feeling the effects of this for quite some time (majority of 2021 at least). I really want to go to punk rock bowling and the autonomous music festival, but no word if they will be happening in '21.


----------



## Zachswonderland (Oct 21, 2020)

I know warped tour came out and said they were coming back next year but I haven't heard about anything going on this year


----------



## souslespaves (Nov 5, 2020)

most larger event/gathering already pushed to late 2021. music/events industry looking like 2022 without a vaccine and mass distribution.


----------

